

Anigma: a puzzle game made using only CSS3 Animations and Transitions (no flash) - icefox
http://icefox.net/anigma/

======
rekcuts
A little disappointing with firefox: "Sorry, Anigma requires a WebKit browser
such as Safari, Chrome, or Arora"

But, works well with chrome. Suggestions: 1) Showing 573 levels is a bit
disconcerting 2) A way to start a new game easily? If I want to show someone
in the same browser, its nice to start off at a simpler level. I do like the
state preservation even if the browser is closed.

~~~
icefox
Good suggestions, I hid the 573 and addded a restart game link.

Ran out of time before I could look up the mozilla property names. The source
is up here so if if someone has a patch for mozzilla i'll merge it in.
<http://github.com/icefox/css3anigma>

~~~
icefox
Also swapped around the levels so the first bunch are not so hard.

------
icefox
Wrote up a blog entry with some more information on the development of the
game: [http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2010/02/anigma-game-
made-...](http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2010/02/anigma-game-made-only-
using-css3.html)

